# Northern California Retriever Spring Trial



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck everybody... putting out the place holder. I will be there tomorrow so I will do my best to get out derby callbacks.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Should be a nice weekend. Good Luck Loren!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone! I am not at the trial but I will try and post information as I get it. It is all 3rd party via the cell phone so I hope I got it all correctly.

Qualifying - Finished today and the awards will be announced after dessert!!!

Amateur - C/B to the 3rd 17 dogs

1,3,5,6,9,11,13,18,19,24,28,29,30,33,35,36 & 41

Open - C/B to the 2nd 41 dogs

1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 34, 35, 36, 37, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53 & 55

Good Luck 2-morrow!!!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks Tammy


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Thx for posting Tammy. Now I get to drive out there again 2moro.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results

1st #19 Lassen Buckaroo O/H Dick Ellis

2nd #13 BB's Sac River Reddington O/H Ben Maddox

3rd #3 Moonstones Frontier Indiana Jones O-Crystal Cockroft H-Luann Pleasant

4th #7 Citori's The Emancipator O-Glenn & Robin Gulvin H-Robin

RJ #17 Carbon's Play Girl O/H Luann Pleasant

JAMs 5,6,9,10,12,18,20


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Derby callbacks. 1st series. 
1 
Chief Rusty 
Raymond Goodrich 
Raymond Goodrich 
2 
Make It Happen Captain 
Gary Zellner 
Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea 
3 
Serene Lakes Quacker Knacker (Nell) ** 
Angela Niles 
Angela Niles/Dennis Hayre 
4 
Utopias' Denver B2B 
Stanley Huling 
Jane Patopea 
5 
Truckee River Mackinaw 
Rob Reuter 
Rob Reuter 
6 
Battle Creek's Tule Splitter 
Richard Ellis 
D[Ck Ellis 
7 
Fireweed's Poison Ivy 
Brett Crow 
Jerry Patopea/Linda Harger 
8 
Seasides Codigo Especial 
Karen Crannell 
Loren Crannell 
9 
BB's Sac River Reddington

Ben Mattox 
Ben Mattox 
10 
Flyway's Long Tall Sally 
Helen Graves 
Don Graves 
12 
Island Hopper 
Gary Zellner 
Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea 
14 
Midnight Shooter III 
Pat & Debi Nicholls 
Pat Debi Nicholls 
15 
WORKING'S RED RIVER 
Joanne Fitzpatrick 
Dennis Hayre/Joanne Fitzpatrick 
16 
Utopian Sir Lancelot 
Rich Charrier 
Jane Patopea 
17 
Shaken-Not Stirred 
Jon & Carol Knapp 
Linda Harger/Jerry Patopea 
18 
Good Idea's Something to Talk About 
Gary Bechtel 
Luann Pleasant 
19 
Yakity's Crackshot Ruddy Duck 
Julie Cole 
Julie Cole 
20 
MJM Manna Packin Moses 
Mary Moranville 
Bill Totten/Mary Moranville 
21 
Leica II 
Rich Charrier 
Jerry Patopea 
22 
Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll 
Linda Harger 
Linda Harger 
23 
Tealcreek Easy Riser 
Chris Hatch 
Chris Hatch 
25 
Buck IN Bobby 
Gary & Mary W. Ahlgren 
Gary Ahlgren 
*


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice report! Thanks Loren...


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Callback to the 3rd series

Dog Name 
Owner 
Handler 
1 
Chief Rusty 
Raymond Goodrich 
Raymond Goodrich 
2 
Make It Happen Captain 
Gary Zellner 
Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea 
3 
Serene Lakes Quacker Knacker (Nell) ** 
Angela Niles 
Angela Niles/Dennis Hayre 
5 
Truckee River Mackinaw 
Rob Reuter 
Rob Reuter 
6 
Battle Creek's Tule Splitter 
Richard Ellis 
D[Ck Ellis 
7 
Fireweed's Poison Ivy 
Brett Crow 
Jerry Patopea/Linda Harger 
8 
Seasides Codigo Especial 
Karen Crannell 
Loren Crannell 
10 
Flyway's Long Tall Sally 
Helen Graves 
Don Graves 
12 
Island Hopper 
Gary Zellner 
Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea 
14 
Midnight Shooter III 
Pat & Debi Nicholls 
Pat Debi Nicholls 
15 
WORKING'S RED RIVER 
Joanne Fitzpatrick 
Dennis Hayre/Joanne Fitzpatrick 
16 
Utopian Sir Lancelot 
Rich Charrier 
Jane Patopea 
18 
Good Idea's Something to Talk About 
Gary Bechtel 
Luann Pleasant 
19 
Yakity's Crackshot Ruddy Duck 
Julie Cole 
Julie Cole 
21 
Leica II 
Rich Charrier 
Jerry Patopea 
25 
Buck IN Bobby 
Gary & Mary W. Ahlgren 
Gary Ahlgren


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Just heard they scrapped the last series in the amateur.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Callbacks to the 4th.


Dog Name 
Owner 
Handler 
2 
Make It Happen Captain 
Gary Zellner 
Gary Zellner/Jerry Patopea 
3 
Serene Lakes Quacker Knacker (Nell) ** 
Angela Niles 
Angela Niles/Dennis Hayre 
6 
Battle Creek's Tule Splitter 
Richard Ellis 
D[Ck Ellis 
7 
Fireweed's Poison Ivy 
Brett Crow 
Jerry Patopea/Linda Harger 
10 
Flyway's Long Tall Sally 
Helen Graves 
Don Graves 
14 
Midnight Shooter III 
Pat & Debi Nicholls 
Pat Debi Nicholls 
15 
WORKING'S RED RIVER 
Joanne Fitzpatrick 
Dennis Hayre/Joanne Fitzpatrick 
18 
Good Idea's Something to Talk About 
Gary Bechtel 
Luann Pleasant 
19 
Yakity's Crackshot Ruddy Duck 
Julie Cole 
Julie Cole 
21 
Leica II 
Rich Charrier 
Jerry Patopea


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results:

1st #21 Leica II O-Rich Charrier H-Jerry Patopea

2nd #10 Flyway's Long Tall Sally O-Helen & Don Graves H-Don

3rd #18 Good Ideas Something To Talk About O-Gary Bechtel H-Luann Pleasant

4th #15 Workings Red River O/H Joanne Fitzpatrick

RJ #3 Seren Lakes Quacker Knacker O/H Angela Niles

JAMs 2,6,7,14


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Russ said:


> Qualifying Results
> 
> 1st #19 Lassen Buckaroo O/H Dick Ellis
> 
> ...


Congrats Crystal and LuAnn on the Qualifying 3rd for Henry.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Anyone have Open information?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 2nd #10 Flyway's Long Tall Sally O-Helen & Don Graves H-Don


Congrats to Helen and Don, got yourselves another good one, does that put her on the Derby list ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Limited All-Age Results:

1st #25 FC Adams Acres Water Lily O-Marion Boulton Stroud H-Bill Sargenti

2nd #13 FC AFC Land Ahoy O-Gary Zellner H-Jerry Patopea

3rd #42 FC World Famous Magical Mischief O-Joe Augustyn H-Bill Sargenti

4th #37 FC Pike of Castlebay O-Marion Boulton Stroud H-Bill Sargenti

RJ #16 FC AFC Jazztime Hanging Chad O-Steve Bechtel Jr. H-Bill Totten

JAMs #2,7,8


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations to Rich and Jerry on the Derby 1st with Leica II.

Also Congratulations to Gary and Jerry on Pirate's 2nd in the limited. 

Arleen


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go River & Mrs. Joanne.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats to Jerry and Billly - looks like you guys own the Open!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Way to go Gary, Jerry & Pirate!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Russ said:


> Limited All-Age Results:
> 
> 1st #25 FC Adams Acres Water Lily O-Marion Boulton Stroud H-Bill Sargenti
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure, but I think Magic hit 100 Open pnts this trial and I also believe that Pirate hit 100 AA pnts??? pretty cool someone please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari;587139 does that put her on the Derby list ?[/QUOTE said:


> It sure does! Sally has run 5 Derbies and has received 3 placements (a 1st place and two 2nd place) for 11 Derby pts. (breeder-owner-amateur trained and handled by Don).
> 
> The 2 trials she got -0- she was going through a false pregnancy after being in season and was an idiot. No focus.
> 
> Hopefully her performance this past weekend (2nd place) is an indication her hormones are back to normal.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

More horn tooting... Don has 2 RED ribbons hanging from his visor.

Sally' got 2nd in the Derby and her mom Ruby got 2nd in the Amateur. 

Don was very pleased with both of his girls.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

helencalif said:


> More horn tooting... Don has 2 RED ribbons hanging from his visor.
> 
> Sally' got 2nd in the Derby and her mom Ruby got 2nd in the Amateur.
> 
> Don was very pleased with both of his girls.


so you got Grandpa Don running FT's and kicking butt

grandson David competing for the starting QB spot at Univ. of Hawaii during spring football

grandson Dano probably playing high school baseball and kicking butt


and all the while Grandma Helen, keeping it all together and running the business of the family back at home....along with being a FT secretary 

your family dont sit around much does it


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> so you got Grandpa Don running FT's and kicking butt
> 
> grandson David competing for the starting QB spot at Univ. of Hawaii during spring football
> 
> ...


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

helencalif said:


> More horn tooting... Don has 2 RED ribbons hanging from his visor.
> 
> Sally' got 2nd in the Derby and her mom Ruby got 2nd in the Amateur.
> 
> Don was very pleased with both of his girls.


Don and Ruby ran a great trial! I was so glad to see he did good on the 4th series (since he slammed their first set up that they scratched). I really enjoyed running and watching Ruby and the other great dogs this weekend!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Chad,

Thanks for the nice compliments. Don was thrilled with the job Ruby did last weekend.

And congratulations to you and Hoot N Holler for going 1st in the Amateur! 

Helen


----------

